

To all you Mono haters - nuclear_eclipse
http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2009/06/to-all-you-mono-haters.html

======
olefoo
100% pure grade A FlameBait.

Not sure why this is posted here and really don't understand why it's getting
upvoted. It contributes no technical knowledge and nothing but _ad hominem_
arguments.

